# leidiges thema: bike-unterhose ohne polster und OHNE spürbare nähte



## Ripgid (12. April 2013)

ich suche verzweifelt nach bike-unterhosen ohne polster und ohne spürbare nähte an der sitzfläche.

da ich ausschließlich Baggyshorts fahre, möchte ich nicht auf unterwäsche verzichten. Habe bereits Unterhosen von Fuse und Mons Royale probiert, leider ohne erfolg  
bei längeren touren >3h und das täglich (im rahmen eines biketrips) möchte ich unangenehme scheuerstellen vermeiden.

wäre super wenn jemand einen tipp für mich hat...


----------



## Mirko29 (12. April 2013)

Unter Baggyshorts trage ich simple Boxershorts und hab nie Probleme gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (12. April 2013)

Rein interessehalber: Wieso ohne Polster?

Tipp: Triathlonpants gibt es häufig ohne Polster und sitzen gut.

Ich habe eine von Desoto.


----------



## Ripgid (12. April 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Wieso ohne Polster?
> 
> Tipp: Triathlonpants gibt es häufig ohne Polster und sitzen gut.
> 
> Ich habe eine von Desoto.



danke, ich werde mich mal nach der desoto umsehen. ehrlich gesagt fahre ich lieber ohne polster, ist eine eigenheit...


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. April 2013)

http://www.bergzeit.de/smartwool-li...rc=henkatenk&gclid=CPrqpPqTxrYCFdHMtAod5DEAdg


----------



## 4Seasons (13. April 2013)

oder von Odlo:
http://www.odlo-outdoor-shop.de/Light-Cubic/270/Odlo--He-Boxer-EVOLUTION-LIGHT-TREND/33944

Die haben so gut wie keine spürbaren Nähte


----------



## frjazbec (14. April 2013)

Sieht zwar beim Umziehen schwul ausaber mein Tip sind Tangas.


----------



## Sir Galahad (14. April 2013)

Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass man egal ob Renn- oder Mountainbike bei langen Strecken Lycra mit Polster trägt. Die Baggymode kommt aus dem Abfahrtsbereich, wo man so gut wie nie sitzt, erst recht nicht über Stunden im Sattel.

Ein, zwei Stunden Tour mit Baggy geht vielleicht noch grad so, wenn alles gut sitzt. Wirds länger oder täglich (Urlaub) ziehe ich immer eine gute Lycra mit Polster unter die Baggy. Wenns warm wird muss es dann halt ne sehr leichte und gut belüftete Baggy sein. 

Machen alle so die ich kenne und die mit Baggy lange Touren fahren, soll ja nicht wegen eines Wolfs aufhören Spaß zu machen ...


----------



## cipolla (14. April 2013)

Bei Trigema gibt es diese: klick

Listenpreis ist zwar 28â¬, aber in den TestlÃ¤den bekommt man sie fÃ¼r 13,30â¬ pro StÃ¼ck.


----------



## Cityracer (15. April 2013)

ich kann dir auch Odlo empfehlen:

http://www.odlo-outdoor-shop.de/Cool/269/Odlo--He-Boxer-EVOLUTION-COOL/19949

keine spürbaren Nähte, angenehmes Stoffmaterial.


----------



## Bergschwalbe (16. April 2013)

ja fährst du ganz ohne Polster?
Oder trägst du unter der Radhose noch ne Unterhose?
Die Radunterhosen von Gonso passen bei mir perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (17. April 2013)

also ich fahr im Sommer und im Winter mit diesen hier und bin sehr zufrieden  .
http://de.icebreaker.com/Anatomica-...efn1=productType&prefv1=Underwear & Baselayer

aber suche dennoch was luftigeres für die ganz heißen Tage


----------

